# Solo Traveller



## scuzzie2k (6 mo ago)

Hi all, Jan 2023 I plan to hit the slopes alone, I am open for ideas but need to know good places to go away as a solo man. I live in the UK. I have been to a lot of lovely places but not solo. Any suggestion where is to go, be the 1st time away alone. I am from the UK


----------



## Teebian (Dec 18, 2021)

If you go to the US there’s Mammoth Mountain and Palisades Tahoe in California. Those are the closest big mountain resorts in my state that I have experience with. Mammoth has never disappointed me. Resorts in Idaho, Montana, and Utah have even better snow. There’s also Flagstaff in AZ. Seasons are short though.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

scuzzie2k said:


> Hi all, Jan 2023 I plan to hit the slopes alone, I am open for ideas but need to know good places to go away as a solo man. I live in the UK. I have been to a lot of lovely places but not solo. Any suggestion where is to go, be the 1st time away alone. I am from the UK


Go to Sölden, Austria. Prices are very reasonable. World class resort, great slopes and a great party.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

scuzzie2k said:


> Hi all, Jan 2023 I plan to hit the slopes alone, I am open for ideas but need to know good places to go away as a solo man. I live in the UK. I have been to a lot of lovely places but not solo. Any suggestion where is to go, be the 1st time away alone. I am from the UK


Check out All Inclusive Adventure Holidays - Action Outdoors they are the UK agent for UCPA.

Also there is UK centric forum called Snow heads. It's mostly skiers but they organise trips and I'm pretty sure there's always at least a few snowboarders on every one.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Kind of depends on where, when, how and at what level you want to hit the hill. On a big hill by yourself, for 1-2 days is merely an introduction and to get familiar with the runs. But if you want the stashes, secrets and learning to ride the hill and the flow, it will take a local to show you around to what is available due to the conditions. There are some great hills which you can dirtbag and others where its pretty much the resort style.


----------



## weather_nerd (7 mo ago)

Teebian said:


> There’s also Flagstaff in AZ. Seasons are short though.


Flagstaff local here. I definitely would not recommend coming here specifically for a snowboarding trip. However, I would recommend checking it out if someone is going to be in the area anyway and has some free time. It's an awesome town and the snow is pretty good considering it is in Arizona. But Utah gets twice as much as we get and a lot of the mountains up there are cheaper.

As for a USA trip recommendation, I would go with SLC to Tahoe. Easy to travel too, lots of mountains to chose from, and non-snowboarding things to add some variety to the trip. These places also tend to get a decent amount of snow, even in low-snow years.


----------



## scuzzie2k (6 mo ago)

wow lots of great suggestions, I went to valdisere a few years back and we all had our rooms but all ate together, this was great. Any other solos wanting to go from the UK in January?


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

UCPA can be more than decent, I've done it a couple time, on solid some 15 years ago and on split 5 years ago, both times in Argentière (Chamonix) . There are all kind of level up to upper intermediate, but if you're lucky to can get really decent groups. The coach/instructor find really good freeride runs for everybody and the board they lend if you wish too are pretty good (XV splits with Plum bindings...). The food is awful though (but for the price, that's fine), just go eat outside.

I joined an open group at Lofoten ski lodge too, it was awesome... If you like skinning.

Went cat skiing in Macedonia with Eskimo freeride some 15 years ago (open group again). It's a bit expensive and the terrain a bit dull, but still good fun (and a lot of oil). Dunno if they are still in operation. 

There are a couple of British guides located in France who seems to run nice open group operations too:





Off-Piste Instruction | Sainte Foy, Tignes, La Rosiere | Snowboarding


Backcountry & off-piste instruction & guiding in Sainte Foy, Tignes, Val d'Isere, La Rosiere & Les Arcs. Native English speaker, based in Sainte Foy since 2007.




fr.whiteroomsnowboarding.com






McNab Snowboarding :: Snowboard Guiding :: Splitboard Guiding :: Backcountry Snowboarding :: Chamonix – The Fine Art of Riding Mountains



Never tried, but almost did (Please don't ask why I had to turn to British guides in France, I'm gonna tilt again). 

I'm pretty sure you can find some nice snowboarding lodges with open group all around the Alps.

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

